# Building New Greenhouse



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Heres a picture of the biginning framework.

We plan to have raised beds,containers and hydroponics in it. We have the leanto greenhouse buts it too small.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Going to be a nice sized one, plenty of room to get those plants started in spring!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Going to be a nice sized one, plenty of room to get those plants started in spring!


Thanks W.E.,we have a leanto but its getting crowded now.We have plenty of little seedlings and some tomatoes from this winter already.










Heres some of the tomatoes we grew this winter in the leanto.We should be eating these in next couple weeks.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice. Are you going to garden all year in it? How will you keep it cool in the hot months?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Nice. Are you going to garden all year in it? How will you keep it cool in the hot months?


Thats the plan,may just do heat loving plants during July and August.

Am looking into a swamp fan,it cools with water and air.

Also will have large doors on both ends and sides will be able to open,plus vents on the ceiling.

Just ideas,,nothings for sure yet.We hope to use solar for power but the fans may use too much energy.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm gettign info from a few greenhouse builders,one is 'mhpgardener' shown below.He had some strong winds that made him decide to make it stronger so he added extra support to his new greenhouse.

Also theres another man that uses the swamp type menthod to cool it in the summer,will have to look that one back up,forgot who it was.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

How we found out about these swamp coolers was visitng a flea market here and seeing a homemade one,too bad we did'nt pay more attention to the detaies.We will make a homemade one,except fan of course.

Below will give you an idea of how it works.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

OOOOOH Meerkat, nice!! A lot bigger than mine and if you can get results like that out of a lean-to, just think what you can do with this monster! I'll be expecting pictures.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Heres the way some others build one,may be interesting to some,it was to us.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> OOOOOH Meerkat, nice!! A lot bigger than mine and if you can get results like that out of a lean-to, just think what you can do with this monster! I'll be expecting pictures.


Thanks Dixie.We will learn as we go with this bigger one.I'll tell yall what did'nt work ,haha.And hopfully tell you what did.

Our leanto worked good but not enough room ,so we used this carport thing we got free. When we bough it it was full of rat droppings,so we threw away the chewed up canvas and string and bleached the metal frame outside wearing mask.

I called the store and raised cain! They said bring it back and will refund.I told them no way would we touch that crap again.So he said just come get your money back. It was on clearnce for $150, original $ 350.Poles came in handy as you can see.But we did work for them and worry what we inhaled before we realized it was rat nest.I'm talking about LOTS of rat poop.!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Heres the way some others build one,may be interesting to some,it was to us.


Skip to 12:40 minutes into video for barbed wire.This is a great idea we never would have thought of for supporting tomatoes and other tall plants from the ceiling.

We just did this in our leanto today.Not only is it strong and won't stretch but it is also perfect for seperating the ties. Even moreso its CHEAP.:2thumb:

This will diffinately be used in this new greenhouse. :cheers:


----------

